# going to Australia what is required?



## coleen (3 Jun 2008)

Hi
My daughter is thinking of going to Australia with a friend who has been planning to go for a while. Her friend is going in 7 weeks that does not give her much time to plan and organise. Her work contract is up in 6 weeks and she feels that there is not much work out there at the moment and she just finished a masters last summer and has been working since. She has not much savings and intends selling her car which would raise some cash. What I really want to know is how quickly can she get a visa? is there a different one for work and holiday. She would need to work to survive. How much money would she need to have to survive for a few weeks without work? They have a place to stay for 2 weeks but would have to get a place to stay so a deposit for a place also. What other pit falls would she need to watch out for? I feel she is rushing into it and has not done enough planning for it but then thats mothers for you. Has she enough time in 7 weeks to get all this organised. any advice welcome


----------



## Killter (3 Jun 2008)

Coleen, 

Seven weeks is plenty of time. As far as I can remeber hostels are about 30 AUS $ a night -cheaper out side of Sydney. Sunscreen is a must. A Mozzie net. Caution of Add -ons when booking trips e.g. axle insurance of 4 x 4 trips and the likes....they just love tourists!
A hop on hop off bus ticket is great way of seeing the country-east coast any.


----------



## Luckycharm (4 Jun 2008)

7 weeks should be fine once she is under 30 (I think) she can apply for a working holiday visa for a year. Hostels are cheap and full of backpackers, I hear in Sydney anyway quite hard to find accomadation due to high prices of houses and like here people can't afford to buy. Food is cheap as is eating out. She will have a great time!!


----------



## Caili (4 Jun 2008)

Coleen,

My other half and I have just arranged a year to Oz in a little over 4 weeks so 7 weeks is loads of time. You havn't specified how long she plans to stay for but if shes planning to stay for a year she will need to apply for a working holiday visa. We got ours through Visa First (www.visafirst.com), applied on Wednesday was approved by Saturday, they also arranged our bank accounts, mobile phone chips and tax file numbers for use when we arrive in Oz. It all cost €250.00. She will also need to have €3350 (if staying for a year) either in an Oz bank account or in her Irish bank account ready to be transferred to Oz when she arrives, this is the least amount immigration will allow you to enter the country with as they need to know you will be able to support yourself for a couple of months until you find work etc. She should also get back packers insurance. All thats left then is to buy the ticket, pack a bag and have the time of her life  Hope this helps....
Caili


----------

